# Silliest Club rule ever?



## North Mimms (Sep 9, 2015)

Chatting to some golfing mates yesterday and got to discussing Club rules. 
He insisted that many years ago he was a visitor at a Club that banned forks in the Members Bar. 
Something to do with the Committee wanting to dissuade the members form eating chips! 

(which is daft as chips are the most finger friendly food there is) 

Makes a change from No Black Socks...


----------



## Badger (Sep 9, 2015)

the way i'm playing they'll have to ban knives at my place to stop me self harming !


----------



## Fish (Sep 9, 2015)

A previous club I was at never had the halfway house open on competition days, the handicap & competitions secretary would not be moved on his view that it unduly delayed yourself and that of others so it remained the most expensive toilets in Warwickshire.

How refreshing it is at my new club which was always spoken about by members of that said club that it was stuffy and up its own backside, but how wrong they all were, and how enjoyable it is to enjoy a sausage batch on the turn every Saturday and competition day and also have the choice to change into jeans and even wear trainers or my spikeless golf shoes in the bar   

The grass is greener on the other side :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2015)

You weren't allowed a knife in the club bar when having food - had to have a spoon with a fork ?!?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2015)

One that annoyed me, and I'm sure quite a few clubs have it. You weren't allowed to hang your jacket on the back of your chair!!!!


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 9, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			One that annoyed me, and I'm sure quite a few clubs have it. You weren't allowed to hang your jacket on the back of your chair!!!!
		
Click to expand...

A lot of clubs have chairs that jackets slide off. Cunning that.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			A lot of clubs have chairs that jackets slide off. Cunning that.
		
Click to expand...

 Dastardly. Golf Clubs are obviously smarter than I gave them credit for. Relax the rule, then make it impossible to break the original rule.


----------



## Fish (Sep 9, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			One that annoyed me, and I'm sure quite a few clubs have it. You weren't allowed to hang your jacket on the back of your chair!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That's if your allowed to take it off at all, you can add eating in your jacket unless the captain says you can remove it


----------



## Three (Sep 9, 2015)

Having to wear jacket and tie at lunchtime for soup and sarnies in between rounds on a 36 hole day at Little Aston and Western Gailes...


----------



## KJT123 (Sep 9, 2015)

no changing shoes in the car park.


----------



## Backache (Sep 9, 2015)

Three said:



			Having to wear jacket and tie at lunchtime for soup and sarnies in between rounds on a 36 hole day at Little Aston and Western Gailes...
		
Click to expand...

Was that on the helicopter?


----------



## Three (Sep 9, 2015)

Backache said:



			Was that on the helicopter?
		
Click to expand...

Lol.. 
Sorry, poor grammar. 
Two separate days!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 9, 2015)

Luffenham Heath roasting hot July day. Had to wear jacket and tie for sandwiches between 2 rounds as nobody could get the captain on the phone for permission to remove them.

My current club. You can wear spikeless shoes in the clubhouse before you go on the course but not after. No mention of mud or condition so I could take a muddy pair of spikeless shoes out of the car wear them in the clubhouse the polish and clean them after and not be able to


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			no changing shoes in the car park.
		
Click to expand...

 Allowing golfers to change shoes in the car park.

Are there any other sports where you change in the car park ? I have played football, nope change in the changing room, cricket, nope change in the pavillion, tennis, nope change in the clubhouse, badminton, table tennis, swimming, nope change in the sports centre. Changing shoes in car parks is not traditional.oo:

I also find that I get to the golf course well in advance than for any other sport, so surely it can not be because there is a rush to tee off. I also like to wash my hands in the clubhouse after playing golf, as you have no idea what crud you have picked up off your balls.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 9, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			no changing shoes in the car park.
		
Click to expand...

This is a rule,  ignored by practically everyone,  at a posh club near me. I once saw someone changing his trousers in our car park,  I kid you not.  Mind you,  there's  nothing in our rules to say you can't.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Allowing golfers to change shoes in the car park.

Are there any other sports where you change in the car park ? I have played football, nope change in the changing room, cricket, nope change in the pavillion, tennis, nope change in the clubhouse, badminton, table tennis, *swimming*, nope change in the sports centre. Changing shoes in car parks is not traditional.oo:

I also find that I get to the golf course well in advance than for any other sport, so surely it can not be because there is a rush to tee off. I also like to wash my hands in the clubhouse after playing golf, as you have no idea what crud you have picked up off your balls.

Click to expand...

Now that would be scary watching people getting changed in the car park into their budgie smugglers


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Allowing golfers to change shoes in the car park.

Are there any other sports where you change in the car park ? I have played football, nope change in the changing room, cricket, nope change in the pavillion, tennis, nope change in the clubhouse, badminton, table tennis, swimming, nope change in the sports centre. Changing shoes in car parks is not traditional.oo:

I also find that I get to the golf course well in advance than for any other sport, so surely it can not be because there is a rush to tee off. I also like to wash my hands in the clubhouse after playing golf, as you have no idea what crud you have picked up off your balls.

Click to expand...

Surfing - always change in the car park.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Allowing golfers to change shoes in the car park.

Are there any other sports where you change in the car park ? I have played football, nope change in the changing room, cricket, nope change in the pavillion, tennis, nope change in the clubhouse, badminton, table tennis, swimming, nope change in the sports centre. Changing shoes in car parks is not traditional.oo:

I also find that I get to the golf course well in advance than for any other sport, so surely it can not be because there is a rush to tee off. I also like to wash my hands in the clubhouse after playing golf, as you have no idea what crud you have picked up off your balls.

Click to expand...

to be fair, in none of the above sports are you only changing your shoes. 

Hill walking - car park. 
Climbing - car park. 
Going somewhere nice for a run/cycle - car park. 
Kayaking - car park. 
Scuba diving - car park. 

   All of the above are only my own personal experience. I'm sure others feel differently.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2015)

Underwater international scrabble - change in the car park!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Underwater international scrabble - change in the car park!
		
Click to expand...

Only if it's tiled.


----------



## KenL (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't get the (pathetic, sorry) hang up about not being able to change shoes in the car park!

Having to wear knee length socks with shorts has to be the biggest joke ever.  What a plank you would look dressed like that!

Thankfully times have changed but when I was a junior single  figure teenagers had to stand aside to let 28 handicap adult members tee off before them even if we had a time booked.


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			to be fair, in none of the above sports are you only changing your shoes. 

Hill walking - car park. 
Climbing - car park. 
Going somewhere nice for a run/cycle - car park. 
Kayaking - car park. 
Scuba diving - car park. 

   All of the above are only my own personal experience. I'm sure others feel differently.
		
Click to expand...

 True but do those sports have a huge changing room especially for the sport ?


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 9, 2015)

Priority for those in comps.  



As if they are playing in the open.  I have never and would not invoke this rule.   the only time I might ask someone could I play through if I was struggling for light with a good card going.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2015)

richart said:



			True but do those sports have a huge changing room especially for the sport ?
		
Click to expand...

Excellent point... But even if they did, do you think there would be a rule banning you from changing your shoes in the car park?

however, we are in danger of derailing an excellent thread with another 200 post "discussion" about shoe geography. Live and let live. Change your shoes where you like, as long as you don't have holy socks.... Oh no, I've just started a religious thread diversion...


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Excellent point... But even if they did, do you think there would be a rule banning you from changing your shoes in the car park?

however, we are in danger of derailing an excellent thread with another 200 post "discussion" about shoe geography. Live and let live. Change your shoes where you like, as long as you don't have holy socks.... Oh no, I've just started a religious thread diversion...
		
Click to expand...

 My post was tongue in cheek, as I couldn't care less where golfers change, as long as the Club doesn't have a specific rule. Then abide by a Clubs rule or don't play there. Oh For those playing the H4H day, West Hill has a no changing in the car park rule.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2015)

richart said:



			My post was tongue in cheek, as I couldn't care less where golfers change, as long as the Club doesn't have a specific rule. Then abide by a Clubs rule or don't play there. Oh For those playing the H4H day, West Hill has a no changing in the car park rule.

Click to expand...

fully agree....

then use guerrilla tactics to undermine the rule at every opportunity in order to facilitate change!! Solidarity brother wolfie.


----------



## Sweep (Sep 9, 2015)

KenL said:



			Thankfully times have changed but when I was a junior single  figure teenagers had to stand aside to let 28 handicap adult members tee off before them even if we had a time booked.
		
Click to expand...

Should the adults have stepped aside to allow the juniors to tee off because the juniors were better at golf?


----------



## Sweep (Sep 9, 2015)

I used to play at a club that adopted the no changing shoes in the car park rule. However, it was because the car park was close to the first tee and out of sight of the clubhouse, so a few unscrupulous nomads would nip on the course without paying. so they put a member card activated lock on the locker room door and put the rule in place. Anyone seen changing shoes in the car park was directed to the pro shop to pay. Crafty.
I know other clubs who do it to make you go into the clubhouse after your game to tempt you into the bar.


----------



## Scott W (Sep 10, 2015)

I was at a society day with a mate who is wheat intolerant. When the bacon rolls came out he discarded the roll and began to eat the bacon, with his fingers. He was asked by a stuffy member of staff to use cutlery...so he asked for some and they said he would have to go into the dining room......FFS where is it he said...oh but you cant go in there without a jacket!!


----------



## IanM (Sep 10, 2015)

I think it was Thorndon Park years ago had a white line on the patio which women were not allowed to cross.....

Do Formby let women in the clubhouse now?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 10, 2015)

No diving, petting or bombing in the water hazard on the 5th. No dogging in the car park.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 10, 2015)

IanM said:



			I think it was Thorndon Park years ago had a white line on the patio which women were not allowed to cross.....

Do Formby let women in the clubhouse now?
		
Click to expand...

The same club that I referred to in #15 used to have a sign which read "No ladies or dogs past this point"


----------



## chrisd (Sep 10, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			No diving, petting or bombing in the water hazard on the 5th. No dogging in the car park.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the members car park, visitors or both?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 10, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Is that the members car park, visitors or both?
		
Click to expand...

Both, you have to go in the trees next to the OOB on the 8th to partake in that activity now.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Another one that you see regularly but is always ignored is this:

"No practice swings to be taken on tees"

Not a club rule by definition but still daft all the same.


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2015)

srixon 1 said:



			Another one that you see regularly but is always ignored is this:

"No practice swings to be taken on tees"

Not a club rule by definition but still daft all the same.
		
Click to expand...

  On a par three some hacker could take four practice swings, and send half the tee down the fairway. Surely it is to protect the tee, which seems a good thing to me.


----------



## Slab (Sep 10, 2015)

What about that one where you've to buy everyone a drink if you get a hole in one!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 10, 2015)

Sweep said:



			I used to play at a club that adopted the no changing shoes in the car park rule. However, it was because the car park was close to the first tee and out of sight of the clubhouse, so a few unscrupulous nomads would nip on the course without paying. so they put a member card activated lock on the locker room door and put the rule in place. Anyone seen changing shoes in the car park was directed to the pro shop to pay. *Crafty.*
I know other clubs who do it to make you go into the clubhouse after your game to tempt you into the bar.
		
Click to expand...

Why? They have found a way of identifying people who are avoiding paying.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 10, 2015)

srixon 1 said:



			Another one that you see regularly but is always ignored is this:

"No practice swings to be taken on tees"

Not a club rule by definition but still daft all the same.
		
Click to expand...

I've said it on here before but.....

I got told off, aged about 14, by the starter at the Old Course (over the loudspeaker) for taking a practice swing on the tee. Still shaken by the memory - I always go to the side of the tee for practice swings!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 10, 2015)

The Pro's do practice swings on the tee.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 10, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			The Pro's do practice swings on the tee.
		
Click to expand...

And does Ivor ever shout at them and embarrass them in front of the whole of the galley at St Andrews? And make them cry and then duff their tee shot!?

No!

:sbox:


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 10, 2015)

But not many of them do the one where people put their club right next to the ball and then give it a full swing at an imaginary ball.....which in their imagination appears to be 3 inches into the turf. Then repeat that process again....and sometimes again!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 10, 2015)

richart said:



			My post was tongue in cheek, as I couldn't care less where golfers change, as long as the Club doesn't have a specific rule. Then abide by a Clubs rule or don't play there. Oh For those playing the H4H day, West Hill has a no changing in the car park rule.

Click to expand...

I changed my trousers in their car park last time! too lazy to walk to the changing rooms. I'm a rebel me.


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I changed my trousers in their car park last time! too lazy to walk to the changing rooms. I'm a rebel me.
		
Click to expand...

 You are allowed as you need more time to get to the 6th tee.


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			The Pro's do practice swings on the tee.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes but they can avoid taking great lumps out of the tee, as they know what they are doing. In my opinion poor form to take divots on tees with practice swings.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2015)

srixon 1 said:



			Now that would be scary watching people getting changed in the car park into their budgie smugglers

Click to expand...

Richard has only got a Jenny Wren


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 10, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I changed my trousers in their car park last time! too lazy to walk to the changing rooms. I'm a rebel me.
		
Click to expand...

I did that when we played @ Donnington. you missed the show by about 30 seconds!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 10, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I did that when we played @ Donnington. you missed the show by about 30 seconds!
		
Click to expand...

thank god for that! they way don grove is going i dont think it would matter! Mate played last week and by the sounds of it, its got even worse than when we played it!


----------



## Fish (Sep 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			And does Ivor ever shout at them and embarrass them in front of the whole of the galley at St Andrews? And make them cry and then duff their tee shot!?

No!

:sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Any videos of this


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 10, 2015)

Fish said:



			Any videos of this 
	View attachment 16798

Click to expand...

Well before the era of camera phones, fortunately!


----------



## Fish (Sep 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Well before the era of camera phones, fortunately!
		
Click to expand...

There was me thinking you were just a young wee lassie


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 10, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I changed my trousers in their car park last time! too lazy to walk to the changing rooms. I'm a rebel me.
		
Click to expand...

Regular thing for me,full change (except boxers) when playing after work. 
But I do have a body like a god,so it's not an issue. 

Disclaimer:

Some parts of this post aren't factual.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 10, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Regular thing for me,full change (except boxers) when playing after work. 
But I do have a body like a god,so it's not an issue. 

Disclaimer:

*Some parts of this post aren't factual*.
		
Click to expand...

Is the fact that you didn't actually play after work, but it was at the weekend?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 10, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Is the fact that you didn't actually play after work, but it was at the weekend?
		
Click to expand...

That's the 1


----------



## KenL (Sep 10, 2015)

I would change shoes in the car park but nothing beyond that.
changing trousers is just wrong!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 10, 2015)

KenL said:



			I would change shoes in the car park but nothing beyond that.
changing trousers is just wrong!
		
Click to expand...

I'm just a wrong en. 
I'm quite discreet when I do it tho.


----------



## Sweep (Sep 10, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Why? They have found a way of identifying people who are avoiding paying.
		
Click to expand...

 Errrr, that was the point of the post
I think you misunderstood my tone, a common problem with text


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 10, 2015)

After a trial period of 3 months of allowing jeans in the clubhouse and shirt not needing tucked in - our members have just voted that we can retain the former as new dress code but latter is rejected.  Shorts tucked in required.  And one rather more serious one  - again after a 3 month trial we voted to ditch using our tee booking system for casual play Sat and Sunday mornings - basically back to ball chute.


----------



## Slab (Sep 11, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			After a trial period of 3 months of allowing jeans in the clubhouse and shirt not needing tucked in - our members have just voted that we can retain the former as new dress code *but latter is rejected.*  Shorts tucked in required.  And one rather more serious one  - again after a 3 month trial we voted to ditch using our tee booking system for casual play Sat and Sunday mornings - basically back to ball chute.
		
Click to expand...

What grounds did members say was the basis for the trial failing (I'm assuming it wasn't mandatory to have an untucked shirt)


----------



## KenL (Sep 11, 2015)

Tucling a t shirt or shirt into jeans is unfashionable, looks rubbish and accentuates big bellies!


----------



## vkurup (Sep 11, 2015)

What is the need to take off your golf cap while in the club house? We don't have a halfway as the course loops back and you get to the club house. So people tend to park their bags outside, grab a drink and get away. Most folks behind the bar are alright but we do get the occasional rulebook enforcer who insist that you take off your cap if you want to be served!!!


----------



## Fish (Sep 11, 2015)

vkurup said:



			What is the need to take off your golf cap while in the club house? We don't have a halfway as the course loops back and you get to the club house. So people tend to park their bags outside, grab a drink and get away. Most folks behind the bar are alright but we do get the occasional rulebook enforcer who insist that you take off your cap if you want to be served!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wht would anyone feel the need to wear a cap/hat indoors any way?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 11, 2015)

Fish said:



			Wht would anyone feel the need to wear a cap/hat indoors any way?
		
Click to expand...

Messy hair?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 11, 2015)

vkurup said:



			What is the need to take off your golf cap while in the club house? We don't have a halfway as the course loops back and you get to the club house. So people tend to park their bags outside, grab a drink and get away. Most folks behind the bar are alright but we do get the occasional rulebook enforcer who insist that you take off your cap if you want to be served!!!
		
Click to expand...

It is polite and good manners to remove headwear when entering a building, any building.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 11, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Messy hair?
		
Click to expand...

.....or Baldy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2015)

vkurup said:



			What is the need to take off your golf cap while in the club house? We don't have a halfway as the course loops back and you get to the club house. So people tend to park their bags outside, grab a drink and get away. Most folks behind the bar are alright but we do get the occasional rulebook enforcer who insist that you take off your cap if you want to be served!!!
		
Click to expand...

That's just good manners to take your hat off inside


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			It is polite and good manners to remove headwear when entering a building, any building.
		
Click to expand...

Unless you're army


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unless you're army 

Click to expand...

That's because otherwise you'd be incorrectly dressed, RAF wouldn't understand dress regs as you's look like bus conductors in your nice blue (non ironed) Uniform:rofl:


----------



## UlyssesSky (Sep 11, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Messy hair?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, many guys' hair will look quite bad after being under a cap for 9 holes... Not everybody would like to have to walk around like this.



pauldj42 said:



			It is polite and good manners to remove headwear when entering a building, any building.
		
Click to expand...

It is also polite and good manners to not make anyone feel uncomfortable, e.g. by having to walk through the clubhouse with messy hair. If the club fails to offer another opportunity to grab a drink at the turn, people who now have to do this in the clubhouse should be exempt from the 'no hats indoors' rule.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 11, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			Yep, many guys' hair will look quite bad after being under a cap for 9 holes... Not everybody would like to have to walk around like this.



It is also polite and good manners to not make anyone feel uncomfortable, e.g. by having to walk through the clubhouse with messy hair. If the club fails to offer another opportunity to grab a drink at the turn, people who now have to do this in the clubhouse should be exempt from the 'no hats indoors' rule.
		
Click to expand...

Take a drink in your bag, very few courses in my experience, sell from the clubhouse, normally it's pro shop or halfway hut, if you have messy hair are you worried the person behind the counter is going to embarass you!!! If that's all you've got to worry about, whether your hair is messy when you take your hat off, crack on!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 11, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			It is polite and good manners to remove headwear when entering a building, any building.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree with that. I'm surprised clubs need a rule for this one, it should be automatic.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			That's because otherwise you'd be incorrectly dressed, RAF wouldn't understand dress regs as you's look like bus conductors in your nice blue (non ironed) Uniform:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Just jealous 

Seen many an argument between a RSM and SWO about hats inside and even in cars !


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 11, 2015)

Reminds me of a scene in the Sopranos. 
"Take off your hat"


----------



## Three (Sep 11, 2015)

vkurup said:



			What is the need to take off your golf cap while in the club house? We don't have a halfway as the course loops back and you get to the club house. So people tend to park their bags outside, grab a drink and get away. Most folks behind the bar are alright but we do get the occasional rulebook enforcer who insist that you take off your cap if you want to be served!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's an old fashioned, very stuffy British rule that, once again, alienates many a paying customer. 

Having spent so many years abroad, it's another rule that doesn't exist in most places, and guess what, nobody's been killed by another person wearing their hat when quickly nipping in to the clubhouse.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 11, 2015)

Three said:



			It's an old fashioned, very stuffy British rule that, once again, alienates many a paying customer.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds like you don't agree with it?


----------



## Slab (Sep 11, 2015)

Three said:



			It's an old fashioned, very stuffy British rule that, once again, alienates many a paying customer. 

*Having spent so many years abroad, it's another rule that doesn't exist in most places, and guess what, nobody's been killed by another person wearing their hat when quickly nipping in to the clubhouse*.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes & no...


----------



## Three (Sep 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Sounds like you don't agree with it?
		
Click to expand...

I grew up with it and I always take my hat off going indoors. 

But if you take the original query from a guy who got berated for keeping his cap on when nipping in halfway, there is absolutely no substantial sense to it at all.  

As I say, most places I've worked abroad don't have this rule, the people dress nicely though and are required to have good manners around the golf club, it's neither here nor there whether their hat is on or off indoors.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 11, 2015)

I regularly go to the States to play golf, it's common place to see people in clubhouses, bars and restaurants with hats (baseball caps) on, it's part of their culture I guess. Personally I think it looks slobbish but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2015)

Three said:



			It's an old fashioned, very stuffy British rule that, once again, alienates many a paying customer. 

Having spent so many years abroad, it's another rule that doesn't exist in most places, and guess what, nobody's been killed by another person wearing their hat when quickly nipping in to the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Can't recall one single person who has been "alienated" because of not being able to wear a hat inside at our place or heard of anyone who has had an issue


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 11, 2015)

Slab said:



			Well yes & no...
View attachment 16810

Click to expand...

:rofl: :clap:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's just good manners to take your hat off inside
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.

Last year I observed 3 American/Canadian golfers wearing baseball hats in a poshish restaurant in Troon.
They looked uncomfortable as folk kept looking at them and the didn't understand why.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 11, 2015)

As with most of these instances, it is not the rule it is how it is enforced. 

With regards taking a cap off, popping in for a can of drink from the bar mid round sounds like one of those instances that should be let slide. Sitting in the bar post round with a cap on should not.

Having to wear a jacket and tie for lunch is OK if that is what the club and members want (not my cup of tea but still) but not having the ability to take your jacket off in high temps as the captain is not there is madness. 

Most rules can be justified but it is the jobsworth or, more often, the over officious member with no actual authority who enforce them in the most bizarre circumstances is the problem.


----------



## Three (Sep 11, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Totally agree.

Last year I observed 3 American/Canadian golfers wearing baseball hats in a poshish restaurant in Troon.
They looked uncomfortable as folk kept looking at them and the didn't understand why.
		
Click to expand...

They probably spent the most money and left the biggest tip. 

Like someone said, it's a culture issue. For most places it's not an issue, for some Brits it is. 

Frankly I couldn't care less if people take their cap off or not, I do but that's just "because". 
People in the bar with smart golf clothes and a smart golf cap don't look anywhere near is ridiculous as the seniors wearing their odd mishmash of jackets and ties to eat their soup and sarnies after a friendly match on a hot mid-summer's afternoon.    What's that all about?


----------



## chellie (Sep 11, 2015)

Three said:



			They probably spent the most money and left the biggest tip. 

Like someone said, it's a culture issue. For most places it's not an issue, for some Brits it is. 

Frankly I couldn't care less if people take their cap off or not, I do but that's just "because". 
People in the bar with smart golf clothes and a smart golf cap don't look anywhere near is ridiculous as the seniors wearing their odd mishmash of jackets and ties to eat their soup and sarnies after a friendly match on a hot mid-summer's afternoon.    What's that all about? 

Click to expand...

Americans can be the worst tippers when they're over here.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 11, 2015)

Apart from your not 12, why would anyone need a hat indoors?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 11, 2015)

Three said:



			It's an old fashioned, very stuffy British rule that, once again, alienates many a paying customer. 

Having spent so many years abroad, it's another rule that doesn't exist in most places, and guess what, nobody's been killed by another person wearing their hat when quickly nipping in to the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, hats and small holes, killing the game!&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2015)

Slab said:



			What grounds did members say was the basis for the trial failing (I'm assuming it wasn't mandatory to have an untucked shirt)
		
Click to expand...

We had a vote.  Members voted against shirts allowed to be outside of trousers - back to shirts tucked in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2015)

KenL said:



			Tucling a t shirt or shirt into jeans is unfashionable, looks rubbish and accentuates big bellies!
		
Click to expand...

Majority of members of my place seem to think that 'shirt out' looks scruffy - the counter to 'shirt out' being 'fashionable'


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2015)

Three said:



			I grew up with it and I always take my hat off going indoors. 

But if you take the original query from a guy who got berated for keeping his cap on when nipping in halfway, there is absolutely no substantial sense to it at all.  

As I say, most places I've worked abroad don't have this rule, the people dress nicely though and are required to have good manners around the golf club, it's neither here nor there whether their hat is on or off indoors.
		
Click to expand...

I do too.  Point is that as far as I am concerned it's one of these things that many folks see as being good manners to do.  So if you *don't* do it you are showing bad-manners.  Whether I want to wear a hat indoors or not is besides the point.  What *I* want is irrelevant - I should recognise that others would prefer I didn't wear a hat indoors and in the best British way I should comply so as to not offend or upset - and it costs nothing to do.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Majority of members of my place seem to think that 'shirt out' looks scruffy - the counter to 'shirt out' being 'fashionable'
		
Click to expand...

Are you talking casual shirts must be tucked in ??


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 11, 2015)

I take my hat off in the club house,I tuck my shirt in when playing golf.
But if I didn't do either of these & it really bothered you,you seriously need to get a grip.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 11, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Totally agree.

Last year I observed 3 American/Canadian golfers wearing baseball hats in a poshish restaurant in Troon.
They looked uncomfortable as folk kept looking at them and the didn't understand why.
		
Click to expand...


Probably wondering why the ignorant gits were observing/watching them eat. 




I'd take my hat off, if I wore one, but couldn't give a monkeys if others did not. I also don't judge people too harshly for any (perceived) faux pas in an unfamiliar cultural setting.


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 11, 2015)

I played Walton Heath, 36 holes with a stop off for a car very lunch... Member wanted jkt and tie so that's what I did ... Simples

Also, remember Ricky fowler getting his hat pulled off at the masters in the press conference for wearing it indoors ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you talking casual shirts must be tucked in ??
		
Click to expand...

I don't think we have made any differentiation between types of shirt.  So the likes of polo shirts - yes tuck in.  And yes I have other casual shirts (other than of the 'polo shirt' sort) that are meant to be 'worn out', and I suspect I would be expected to tuck such shirts in.  I'm not bothered - and it's a membership decision.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I take my hat off in the club house,I tuck my shirt in when playing golf.
But if I didn't do either of these & it really bothered you,*you seriously need to get a grip*.
		
Click to expand...

No - actually it is with *you* to respect the views of others, and the rules of the club, and for *you* to not expect others to change to suit what you want and think.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 12, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			No - actually it is with *you* to respect the views of others, and the rules of the club, and for *you* to not expect others to change to suit what you want and think.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said I do tuck my shirt in,or did you miss that? 
But if someone wearing a shirt untucked is so offensive to you then you really must have an idyllic life.

Personally I like to enjoy my round of golf & I couldn't care less if the guy on the next fairway as his shirt tucked in or wears his hat in the club house. 

Just my opinion tho.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 12, 2015)

Purely guessing but I would say back in the day. Way back when many dwellings were lit by candle light. It made sense to take your hat off as it could catch fire without you noticing. A quick lick of flame to the head will wake anyone from their day dream. 

Kind of a, ye old health and safety measure.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 12, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Purely guessing but I would say back in the day. Way back when many dwellings were lit by candle light. It made sense to take your hat off as it could catch fire without you noticing. A quick lick of flame to the head will wake anyone from their day dream. 

Kind of a, ye old health and safety measure.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Dear sweet lord, that's brilliant.. In a Douglas Adams, Terry Pratchett style...


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 12, 2015)

I was hoping to get some QI points even if I was way off the mark.  Pretty sure that's right though. :rofl:


----------



## c1973 (Sep 12, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I was hoping to get some QI points even if I was way off the mark.  Pretty sure that's right though. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Tbf, it wouldn't surprise me if you were correct in your guess. 

It doesn't explain tucking your shirt in though..........


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 12, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Tbf, it wouldn't surprise me if you were correct in your guess. 

It doesn't explain tucking your shirt in though..........
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen how baggy those olden day shirts were? It's probably the same reason..  Last thing you want is to turn around quickly, have your baggy cotton shirt twirl out around you, catch a lit candle and burst into flames.. I'd wager that the death rate by fire of early golfers was WAY higher than the national average. I bet that conflagration was the number 1 killer of white middle class men in the late 1800's... I'm surprised we haven't worked this out sooner..


----------



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2015)

Not may be the silliest but yesterday we played an away course but fairly local. Visitors car park further away from club house and, unlike the members one, wasn't tarmac'd, no trainers etc in the club house but you could walk through from the bar to the balcony in golf trainers etc. doesn't seem like they want visitors only their money!


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 12, 2015)

Having everyone tuck in their shirt creates uniformity within the club. Pleasing on the eye one presumes. Lax the rules and heavens know where we will end up. Oh, another onset of the great shirt tail fires of the late 1800s. A horrid time to be a gentleman. Lest we forget.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 12, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Having everyone tuck in their shirt creates uniformity within the club. Pleasing on the eye one presumes. Lax the rules and heavens know where we will end up. Oh, another onset of the great shirt tail fires of the late 1800s. A horrid time to be a gentleman. Lest we forget.
		
Click to expand...

LOL, I still light a candle every May 12th to remember those fallen golfers.. Some of these whippersnappers just don't realize the very real dangers that exist if dress codes are relaxed..


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 12, 2015)

They don't appreciate the bubble of safety surrounding them now as they peer gawk eyed at sky sports 4 hanging from the wall. We few do my ole chum, we few do. :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 12, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			They don't appreciate the bubble of safety surrounding them now as they peer gawk eyed at sky sports 4 hanging from the wall. We few do my ole chum, we few do. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## c1973 (Sep 12, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 12, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Purely guessing but I would say back in the day. Way back when many dwellings were lit by candle light. It made sense to take your hat off as it could catch fire without you noticing. A quick lick of flame to the head will wake anyone from their day dream. 

Kind of a, ye old health and safety measure.
		
Click to expand...

I still think we need a Post of the Day award!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Like I said I do tuck my shirt in,or did you miss that? 
But if someone wearing a shirt untucked is so offensive to you then you really must have an idyllic life.

Personally I like to enjoy my round of golf & I couldn't care less if the guy on the next fairway as his shirt tucked in or wears his hat in the club house. 

Just my opinion tho.
		
Click to expand...

Well then please don't disparage through statements such as 'get a life' clubs and their members who prefer to have a rule that stipulates having shirts tucked in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2015)

garyinderry said:



*Having everyone tuck in their shirt creates uniformity within the club. Pleasing on the eye one presumes.* Lax the rules and heavens know where we will end up. Oh, another onset of the great shirt tail fires of the late 1800s. A horrid time to be a gentleman. Lest we forget.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe *this* is said somewhat tongue-in-cheek (maybe not) but you have probably got the essence of it.  Over the trial period I've seen some pretty scruffy and untidy (IMO - but clearly other members agree) examples of 'shirt out'.   The fact that we've OK'd jeans suggests we are not totally stuck in the past - now jeans in the clubhouse is a pretty radical change for a trad members club.  I think it has been well respected with all jeans seen worn being clean and tidy.

In time the dress code will, I am sure, be relaxed to allow 'shirt out'.  Let's get used to jeans first


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 12, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well then please don't disparage through statements such as 'get a life' clubs and their members who prefer to have a rule that stipulates having shirts tucked in.
		
Click to expand...

Do you even read posts before getting your knickers in a knot?
I said 'get a grip'
I suggest you get one.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Do you even read posts before getting your knickers in a knot?
I said 'get a grip'
I suggest you get one.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - I mis-typed - and so 'get a grip' - basically the same thing and also disparaging.  And thanks for your thoughts - but I do already have a life thankyou.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 12, 2015)

I find its best to avoid speaking with my tongue against my cheek. People have a hard enough time as it is working out what I am saying at the best of times.

The curse of a thick accent I suppose.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 12, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sorry - I mis-typed - and so 'get a grip' - basically the same thing and also disparaging.  And thanks for your thoughts - but I do already have a life thankyou.
		
Click to expand...

Wow you really are struggling with this aren't you??
GRIP GRIP GRIP!!!!!!!!
Not LIFE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 12, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We had a vote.  Members voted against shirts allowed to be outside of trousers - back to shirts tucked in.
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly, your club website still implies "shirts out" are ok


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wow you really are struggling with this aren't you??
GRIP GRIP GRIP!!!!!!!!
Not LIFE!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You advised me to '_get one'_ - rather ambiguous that - anyway - whether you meant a life or a grip - I got one thanks.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Interestingly, your club website still implies "shirts out" are ok
		
Click to expand...

It's not been updated then.  Results of survey were only published on Thursday.  More interesting in truth is that we've ditched casual play tee booking on Saturday and Sunday mornings.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 12, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You advised me to '_get one'_ - rather ambiguous that - anyway - whether you meant a life or a grip - I got one thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I meant GRIP,if I'd meant LIFE I would have wrote LIFE. 
In future you might want to read posts correctly. 
Now let's move on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I meant GRIP,if I'd meant LIFE I would have wrote LIFE. 
In future you might want to read posts correctly. 
Now let's move on.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed let's


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 12, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I don't think we have made any differentiation between types of shirt.  So the likes of polo shirts - yes tuck in.  And yes I have other casual shirts (other than of the 'polo shirt' sort) that are meant to be 'worn out', and I suspect I would be expected to tuck such shirts in.  I'm not bothered - and it's a membership decision.
		
Click to expand...

Ill rephrase the question

Is the shirt tucked in rule in regards socially attending the club or when playing ?

IE if you go to the club for a drink and wearing a shirt designed to be left outside you must tuck it in ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 12, 2015)

The shirts out brigade only started the 'fashion' so they could hide their big beer bellies.
I don't have a problem with it as it does look a darn site better than a big beer belly hanging over a belt.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ill rephrase the question

Is the shirt tucked in rule in regards socially attending the club or when playing ?

IE if you go to the club for a drink and wearing a shirt designed to be left outside you must tuck it in ?
		
Click to expand...

 Now I am not sure on your last point.  I think if you are playing or have been playing - then 'tucked in'.   If you just pop for a drink and are wearing what might not be a standard sort of shirt you'd wear to play golf and it is designed to be worn out - then out is OK.


----------

